# 2015 Derby Vote Rules Change



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Vote with a post. for your vote to count, you must be declared participating in the Derby


Two Proposed rules changed

1) Follow Florida Seasons and limits for all harvested fish

Yes...Rules should be ammended to follow Florida Seasons/Limits regardless of diving location

NO...Rules should remain as stands


2) Travel Radius for Maximum Travel Distance.

A) No changes. Where ever you can make it to they count

B) 50 NM Radius from Pensacola Pass

C) 50 NM East and 50 NM West of Pensacola Pass but with no 
Southerly Limit

D) 50 NM East of Destin Pass to 50 NM West or Orange Beach AL 
Pass


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

1)Yes
2)B


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes
B


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

How long is the vote open?


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

1)YES
2) C This still keeps Mississippi/Louisiana out of it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

TONER said:


> How long is the vote open?


I think we should try to close it by Friday night, so folks could shoot this weekend if they can brave the cold.

I would like some clarification of "Travel distance". Does it mean where is the fish shot or where is the pass of origin? 

For instance, destin pass is just within 50 miles of Pcola pass, so it's legal. But, where the fish is probably shot (hypothetically 10 miles southeast of Destin) would be outside of the range and therefore not count.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes 
C


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll vote 

Yes
C

although that still cuts destin down the middle. The Destin Pass is 48 miles from Pcola Pass. Also, keep in mind that means all fish haravested in Cancun, Mexico still count!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd say with Aquatics Argobull as the "defacto" chairman, he should deternine when the vote is closed so I think Friday by Midnight is fair.

I was gonna reframe from voting due to the fact that it was my suggested rules changes.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Billybob+ said:


> I'd say with Aquatics Argobull as the "defacto" chairman, he should deternine when the vote is closed so I think Friday by Midnight is fair.
> 
> I was gonna reframe from voting due to the fact that it was my suggested rules changes.


I say VOTE!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes

c


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> I'd say with Aquatics Argobull as the "defacto" chairman


I prefer the title "guy who updates the spreadsheet". All who enter are chairmen. 

So, I'll update the post with the changes that we agreed on. Looks like the "C's" have it. 

Also, unless anybody disagrees, I'll make the change that afogg suggested: 



> Lesser Amberjack: hard to tell the diff and with this being a slot species it may get people in trouble....and they are generally DEEP
> Snowy: if someone shoots a snowy that would be insane
> Yellowfin grouper: are pretty rare up here?
> Yellowmouth: are managed the same as scamp and most people cant tell the difference
> ...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

By the way: I know my nerd is showing, :nerd: but I optimized the 2015 Derby spreadsheet so now the *current standings will always be up to date*. No more counting by hand :thumbup:. They are automatically updated when I make an entry. I tried the new algorithm on last year's data and got this:


----------

